# Okaloosa Island Pier



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Went to the beach on Okaloosa Island today and just couldn't go there and not walk out on the pier to check out the fishing action. It was a beautiful day in the Panhandle for sure. Wasn't a whole lot of catching going on but people were having lots of fun. I also saw the smallest baby Dolphin swiming with it's mother. The baby couldn't have been more that a foot and a half long, it must be a new born.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I was out there yesterday and saw the baby too. It was pretty tiny. And you're right, not a lot of catching going on in the afternoon. One spanish for me, with a lot of bumps for me and the wife and one bit me off. Still a good time though watching some of the tourists...


----------

